

Changes Coming to Firefox 4 - pavs
http://geektechnica.com/2010/06/5-exciting-changes-coming-to-firefox-4/

======
jokermatt999
I am really looking forward to Taskfox, at least if it can solve some of the
problems Ubiquity had. Unfortunately, I haven't seen all that much excitement
for it.

~~~
Silhouette
Could someone familiar with Ubiquity/Taskfox please post a quick summary of
what these things are/do? The linked article was utterly uninformative, and
the onward link goes to a page about Ubiquity on the Mozilla site that
contains so much buzzword bullshit that I just tuned it out and closed the
window after half a minute, still none the wiser about what it really does.

~~~
johngunderman
They basically act as a "browser console". From within your browser, they
allow you to type out a command and have it performed in real time. For
example, you can type 'd', tab complete it to "define", and then type any word
you'd like to define. The definition will be shown as you type. You can even
highlight words in the text of the page and then start ubiquity/taskfox and
type "define". Ubiquity/Taskfox will understand that you mean to define the
highlighted word and perform accordingly. Of course, a feature to define words
is only one of many. With Ubiquity you can search Google or Wikipedia,
translate between languages, send the current page as a email, post to your
twitter, get maps and driving directions, and perform tons of useful tasks,
all from typing a simple pseudo-english phrase of what you want.

EDIT: You might find this useful: <http://vimeo.com/4062903>

~~~
Silhouette
Thanks, that was much more informative.

------
yesimahuman
I was trying to find a nightly build, but it seems they aren't available here
[http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/lates...](http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-
trunk/)

Is 3.7a6pre a 4.0 nightly?

~~~
pavs
Yes. All nightlies are Firefox 4 nightlies. Since there is no Firefox 4 yet,
its not numbered that way.

------
craigts
Chrome tabs!?

~~~
pavs
What do you mean by Chrome Tabs? Are you referring to separate Process per tab
on chrome?

~~~
craigts
It was really just a joke. I should have known better.

